# CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011



## Ceroc (15. November 2011)

*CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Wie lange schätzt ihr dauert es bis die ersten Waku Kühlkörper in den Handel kommen. 
Ich meine nicht die Kompaktanlagen aus dem Hause Intel.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. November 2011)

Gibt es schon, haben Den gleichen lochabstand wie s1366


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Lediglich die originalen Montageschrauben müssen eventuell ausgetauscht werden, da der Sockel selbst Gewindebuchsen besitzt, gegen die der Kühler verschraubt werden kann. Welches Gewinde da zum Einsatz kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn intel schlau war, werden sie hoffentlich kein zölliges genommen haben, sondern M4-Gewinde. Die keep off areas sind vergleichbar - von daher sollten eigentlich alle LGA 1366 Wasserkühler passen.


----------



## Malkolm (15. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Nach offiziellen Angaben (z.B. Asus) sind die alten Kühler NICHT kompatibel. Asus bietet auf seinem high-end Board (dem Rampage) aber eine Möglichkeit an auch alte Kühler direkt zu montieren, was sich vorallem an die Extrem-OCer mit ihren LN2-Pötten richten soll.

Die Umrüstkits, die es schon für einige Luftkühler (z.B. Noctua) gibt, enthalten neben neuen Schrauben auch teilweise eine Art Adapterplatte, die zwischen Sockel und altem Kühler montiert wird.

Zudem ist die Clearance nicht identisch zu vorherigen Sockeln, bedingt vorallem durch die Ram-Bänke auf beiden Seiten (und der damit verbundenen Höhe; Headspreader etc.), sodass man bei Vollbestückung Probleme bekommen kann (gilt wohl eher für Luftkühler).

Ich habe Wassermann von AT mal direkt danach gefragt, wann entsprechende Umrüstkits für WaKüs zur Verfügung stehen:



> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> weißt du zufällig wann (oder gar ob?) die Hersteller von CPU-Kühlern Umrestsets für den neuen LGA 2011 herausbringen? Ist da irgendwas bekannt?
> Speziell vom AC Cuplex Kryos XT würde es mich interessieren.


Seine Antwort:



> Bisher ist nichts genaueres bekannt. Ich hake mal bei Aquacomputer nach und berichte dir dann gleich.
> 
> Edit: Aquacomputer wartet erst einmal auf die Hardware, dann entwickeln die. Also dauert noch ein wenig.


Es gibt übrigens schon einen Kühlkörper von XSPC mit expliziter LGA 2011 Kompatibilität: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p12533_XSPC-RayStorm-CPU-Intel-775-1oe-1156-1155.html
Lieferbar angeblich ab nächster Woche.


Edit mit neuem Statement von Wassermann:


> @2011er Sockel:
> 
> Bisher haben wir noch keine behelfsmäßige Möglichkeit um Kühler auf diesen Sockel umzubauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## VJoe2max (15. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Nach offiziellen Angaben (z.B. Asus) sind die alten Kühler NICHT kompatibel.


Das gilt explizit für Intel-boxed-Kühler mit PushPin-Halterung - nicht für Wasserkühler. Bei Wasserkühlern kommt´s lediglich auf den richtigen Lochabstand (den haben alle 1366-kompatiblen Kühler), auf die Gewinde in der Sockelplatte und auf die Höhe umliegender Bauteile an - aber die keep off areas scheinen eher größer zu sein als bei LGA 1366 - von daher auch kein Problem.  Mit neuen Schrauben wird sich´s bei der Mehrzahl aller Wasserkühler haben. Mehr ist nicht nötig. Eine extra Backplate ist bei der massiven Sockel-Konstruktion imo sowiso nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Lediglich die originalen Montageschrauben müssen eventuell ausgetauscht werden, da der Sockel selbst Gewindebuchsen besitzt, gegen die der Kühler verschraubt werden kann. Welches Gewinde da zum Einsatz kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber wenn intel schlau war, werden sie hoffentlich kein zölliges genommen haben, sondern M4-Gewinde.



M4 ist definitiv größer, als das, was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist und das ein amerikanischer Hersteller auf M3 setzt, wäre mir auch keine Wette wert.


----------



## Malkolm (18. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

EK hat bereits ein Umrüstkit für die neuere Geneartion Kühler: EK-CPU Easy Mount HF LGA 2011 Add-on - Nickel
Bei Aquatuning wird es wohl nächste Woche in der Liste auftauchen.


----------



## Stahlinick (25. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Finde es super, dass man jetzt keine Backplate mehr braucht...


----------



## McZonk (25. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> M4 ist definitiv größer, als das, was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist und das ein amerikanischer Hersteller auf M3 setzt, wäre mir auch keine Wette wert.


 Falsch. Es handelt sich um M4 Gewinde in der Intel-Backplate.


----------



## Malkolm (25. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Meine Anfrage bei Aquacomputer zwecks Umrüstsets für Kryos und Co. wurde mitlerweile übrigens beantwortet:



> Umrüstkits sowie angepasste Kühler wird es in Kürze zu kaufen geben. Ein genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Leider keine sehr hilfreiche Info, aber immerhin kommt "bald" etwas. So lange gilt es wohl selbst Hand anzulegen und passende Schrauben/Bleche/Federn zu organisieren


----------



## Ceroc (27. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Echt schade das es immernoch keinen Kühler für den Sockel gibt, aber beim CPU( i7-3930K)  sieht es ja nicht anders aus.

Wird wohl nix mehr mit Sockel 2011 @2011


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

HK 3, Supreme HF und LTX, Rasa und Raystorm - reicht das nicht?


----------



## Ceroc (29. November 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> HK 3, Supreme HF und LTX, Rasa und Raystorm - reicht das nicht?



Thx für die Liste.

Ich wolte mir ein Rampage IV Board holen, das hat einen X-Socket, heißt das ich könnte sowieso jeden 1366 Kühler nehmen.
*
*


----------



## Malkolm (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Für den Kryos gibt es ebenfalls Neuigkeiten, gepostet von einem AC-Mitarbeiter in deren Forum:



> Wir haben bereits Halterungen am Lager. Es gibt zunächst eine einfache Lösung mit Stiftschrauben zum eindrehen in den Sockel und Rändelmuttern. Ab Januar liefern wir dann für den Kryos eine neue Halterung die einen Anschlag besitzt und aus Abstandshaltern und speziell angefertigter Rändelmutter besteht.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: CPU-Wasserkühler Sockel 2011*

Da wird ganz schön Geld mit nichts gemacht, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Der Thermal / Mechanical Specification and Design Guide von Intel (Kapitel 4.6) ist da eigentlich unmissverständlich. Vier in der Länge passende M4-Schrauben erfüllen, zumindest bei Halterungen die LGA 1366-kompatibel sind, exakt denselben Zweck und kosten Bruchteile dieser sog. "Umrüstkists" - meistens kann man sogar die alten Schrauben einfach weiter verwenden. Solche Spezialitäten wie die etwas frickeligen Kryos-Halterungen (bei der Delrin-Version reiche normale Schrauben) mögen da als Ausnahme geltend gemacht werden, aber ansonsten wird man da imo hauptsächlich für dumm verkauft.


----------

